# Dealing with scratch & dent equipment



## poblack (Aug 25, 2012)

Greetings.

I have been in the business for six years, all large commercial HVAC estimating. I haven't really gotten my hands "dirty" until now.

I'm doing a favor for a coworker and installing a heat pump system at his residence. It's a Lennox scratch and dent that looks like it may be been previously installed. The inner components of the heat pump appear to be in new/good condition. The issue I want to deal with before I start is the damage I see to the evaporator coil. It looks like it took a hit outside and caused a dent in the metal foil type fins. The copper seems to be in good condition and not bent/damaged. Take a look at the pic. Will this affect the performance of the unit?

Also notice the tan powder build up. Could this be leaked refrigerant?


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like dirt to me.... is it holding a charge?


----------

